# Deployen ohne .java Files



## OnDemand (10. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine Startseite erstellt um mal das Arbeiten mit Tomcat zu üben.

Nun läuft es im Eclipse ganz wunderbar, aber wenn ich es auf den produktiven Server über den Tomcat-Manager deploye kommt die Meldung: FAIL - Application at context path /app could not be started

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich nur xhtml Seiten drin habe und noch kein Request/Response-Zeugs?


----------

